# Cobalt ss wing



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

It looks good, they sell a nice one that looks a little better than the ss one on eBay


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

I like that one better above ^^^. It would be better in white, black makes it look slapped on. Not too terrible looking tho


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

God that wing is sexy! I want it bad, that was free from a friend so i couldn't pass it up. When i get my cf trunk i may upgrade

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Does the wing need to be bolted to the trunk? Or just double sided taped?


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

Bolted, it always has to be bolted hwy speed would take it off even the factory flush mount has 4 bolts and several snaps. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ive been considering this, but i dont want people to call me a ricer , i guess if the cobalt had one , why not the cruze, i just need a non rs trunk. id be willing to trade my rs trunk for a normal one , but i think you can only have victory red on an rs cruze ? rite?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Too ricey for my own tastes, but good job on making the Cruze your own


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

Don't worry about people calling you a ricer I'm not a ricer i don't think but i like the small spoiler a whale tail.is to much but i think once its all painted it should look relatively oem i like it lol if you like it then get it. Besides my car can back up the look in the turns i have taken dowm cars with 3 times the power 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

